# buying a new sprayer....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new pump. Something to spray dry fall and more if needed. I originally wanted a used speeflow 4900 or better. I have been looking on craigslist but i think i may stay away from there... I went to sherwin today... Saw some older ones for a good deal..

spray tech er-2510 for $800.00

new titan 1140 around $3,000
( they told me this would be sufficent for dry fall and running two guns..probably wont shoot thicker coatings tho i assume)

also looking at graco gh200 ($4,000) and gh 130 ....new obviously...

also looking at the titan equivalents ( not sure on prices tho)

Titan or Graco? what do you guys think? New or used?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

All I can say is I love my speeflo. 
Good luck

...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently sold my Graco GH230 hydraulic. if I ever buy another gas powered sprayer it will be an IRONMAN period. :thumbup:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a Airlessco 690 and a Speeflo Atlas 30:1.

The only thing Graco is my Flex Plus, Contractor 
and G-40 guns.

I can AAA with both sprayers. I have an Emglo 5.5 CFM compressor for AAA and Conventional
spray.

It's what works for me.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

AAA for dryfall wouldn't be a good idea, IMO.

I think a gas powered rig would be good. portable, doesn't have to use electricity (some job sites don't have any), and generally they are more powerful than electrics to pump heavier stuff.

My advice, don't buy the bare minimum, obviously get what you need it for, but don't buy a rig and then find 2 months later you need another one or an upgraded one to pump heavier coatings. Better to bite the bullet and get a beefer one that can handle more stuff and it'll come in handy one day when you need to do the heavier stuff.

Gmax 2, 5900 or better is what I'd recommend.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

If your are interested having Both Gas and Electric. Graco GH200-230 or Speeflo PT6900-8900


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> If your are interested having Both Gas and Electric. Graco GH200-230 or Speeflo PT6900-8900


That's what i was looking at... but a few guys told me to go with the Titan equivilent....

I have three gracos as of now...All smaller and for residential use....

The titans just look like better quality but i have never really used titan


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The thing with dry fall is it can be WB, OB or Epoxy.

So choosing a Titan Impact would depend on the material that you plan on spraying on regular basis.

The 840-1140 can handle all. 540-640-740 can handle WB and OB.

I understand completely about having a compact portable piece of equipment.

My Speeflo Atlas 30:1 is 2 pieces of equipment that weighs just over 300lbs. The airless is just over 100 pounds and CP 22.4 CFM compressor is close to 200.

Toting hoses, fire extinguisher and gas cans makes it well over 300lbs. Nothing compact but portable for a small crew.

I could do WB and OB with my Airlessco 690.
Maybe the Speeflo PT 4900 or the Graco GH 130
would be the fit for you.

I do know the next airless I will purchase will be 1 or the other.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Titan or Graco will satisfy your needs. Decide if it is the right time and make the move. jmo. I would also agree with woodcoyote's statement below...


> My advice, don't buy the bare minimum, obviously get what you need it for, but don't buy a rig and then find 2 months later you need another one or an upgraded one to pump heavier coatings. Better to bite the bullet and get a beefer one that can handle more stuff and it'll come in handy one day when you need to do the heavier stuff.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> The thing with dry fall is it can be WB, OB or Epoxy.
> 
> So choosing a Titan Impact would depend on the material that you plan on spraying on regular basis.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at the 4900....I just need to be able to rum atleast two guns....and I think I may not be able to handle thicker coatings in the future....am I right ?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I'm looking at the 4900....I just need to be able to rum atleast two guns....and I think I may not be able to handle thicker coatings in the future....am I right ?


Pffff. If I had all of the jobs you are always talking about I would get a Titan PowrTwin 12000 Plus


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

A 4900 is $3500 and a 6900 is $3900. I have run 2 guns with elastomeric with a 4900 in electric.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Pffff. If I had all of the jobs you are always talking about I would get a Titan PowrTwin 12000 Plus


Yep for 5 grand it fits all your needs Rich.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

im really trying to stay around 3-4 but if the 6900 is worth the extra money which i think it is......im thinking the titan 6900


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Pffff. If I had all of the jobs you are always talking about I would get a Titan PowrTwin 12000 Plus


although this looks very tempting....lol... we all know i wont refuse a project even if it is some thick **** ive never used before lol


I saw a titan that even sprays paint and texture... A 12000 direct imersion? have no idea what that is all about.....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> although this looks very tempting....lol... we all know i wont refuse a project even if it is some thick **** ive never used before lol
> 
> 
> I saw a titan that even sprays paint and texture... A 12000 direct imersion? have no idea what that is all about.....


I sold my GH230 because I wanted to get the GH 300 and I'm a one man show. If I was you I would pull the trigger on the 12000. 

I like the Graco Ironman 500G is like a Graco 5900 on asteroids I might end up getting that one just because nobody has one around here.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Drywall Joint Compound. Level 5 Finishes. There is other equipment I would consider 1st


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I sold my GH230 because I wanted to get the GH 300 and I'm a one man show. If I was you I would pull the trigger on the 12000.
> 
> I like the Graco Ironman 500G is like a Graco 5900 on asteroids I might end up getting that one just because nobody has one around here.


sounds tempting...but $5,ooo is alot of money... Im going to talk to my rep too... and see what he thinks...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Try the used department up. Wherever that is for your location.

I picked a gmax 2, 5900 up practically new for $2,500. The graco shop even threw in a 100ft hose for me lol. 

Just a thought I'm sure you've already considered, just a friendly reminder.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Try the used department up. Wherever that is for your location.
> 
> I picked a gmax 2, 5900 up practically new for $2,500. The graco shop even threw in a 100ft hose for me lol.
> 
> Just a thought I'm sure you've already considered, just a friendly reminder.


thought of craigs list....kinda shady..and with my lack of knowledge..not going that route..

I tryed Sherwin and nothing decent just really old ones....

I wouldn't mind one of the spray tech spee flows....4900 or better used and at a good price..... I could even grab a couple for what i'm going to spend on a brand new one....but i cant find any being sold from a reliable source though...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> thought of craigs list....kinda shady..and with my lack of knowledge..not going that route..
> 
> I tryed Sherwin and nothing decent just really old ones....
> 
> I wouldn't mind one of the spray tech spee flows....4900 or better used and at a good price..... I could even grab a couple for what i'm going to spend on a brand new one....but i cant find any being sold from a reliable source though...


My trick, if i guess you can call it that, is hit up the repair shop(s). In my town there's only 1 repair shop for all the painters, whatever you got he'll fix. It's kind of a ghetto setup, but it's the only place in town and everyone brings him stuff, at any given time he's got between 20 - 30 rigs in some sort of break down/disassembled stage.

I'm in good standing with him and basically let him know what I'm looking for and he'll keep an eye out, plus he knows everyone in town so finding out if anyone is selling something is easy for him, word travels fast. Anyway, because of my relationship I know that he won't push junk on me and he's able to fix it because that's what he does for a living so a rebuild is a cake walk, if it's necessary. 

That's me and my situation though.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> My trick, if i guess you can call it that, is hit up the repair shop(s). In my town there's only 1 repair shop for all the painters, whatever you got he'll fix. It's kind of a ghetto setup, but it's the only place in town and everyone brings him stuff, at any given time he's got between 20 - 30 rigs in some sort of break down/disassembled stage.
> 
> I'm in good standing with him and basically let him know what I'm looking for and he'll keep an eye out, plus he knows everyone in town so finding out if anyone is selling something is easy for him, word travels fast. Anyway, because of my relationship I know that he won't push junk on me and he's able to fix it because that's what he does for a living so a rebuild is a cake walk, if it's necessary.
> 
> That's me and my situation though.


Sherwin williams and hallman lindsay(wisconsin based paint company) are the only places I know of her who do that...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Sherwin williams and hallman lindsay(wisconsin based paint company) are the only places I know of her who do that...


You'll probably need to ask around to find an independent pump repair shop. I can't imagine that there's not one in the Milwaukee area. The one I work with does all sorts of pumps, not just paint sprayers.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

12000 can be overkill, when we were running a large crew we had a handful of them. Usually for the elastomeric jobs. 8900 is sufficient.

...


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Speeflo is the way to go. PT6900 will do it all


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> Speeflo is the way to go. PT6900 will do it all


One of the paint stores has a brand new speeflow 6900 ..its been sitting in the store for a couple years....for $3600 but I have to buy the electric motor ...which they say runs about $800...

You guys thinks the late spray tech spee flow is better than the new titans ?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> One of the paint stores has a brand new speeflow 6900 ..its been sitting in the store for a couple years....for $3600 but I have to buy the electric motor ...which they say runs about $800...
> 
> You guys thinks the late spray tech spee flow is better than the new titans ?


The older the better.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> The older the better.


Is that a good deal?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

$4381.00 with the electric motor and tax.....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> $4381.00 with the electric motor and tax.....


Yes, good deal.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

$4381.00 is a good deal for a Speeflo 6900 with gasoline engine and electric motor. About $4700 with hoses, guns & tips.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> $4381.00 is a good deal for a Speeflo 6900 with gasoline engine and electric motor. About $4700 with hoses, guns & tips.


They may have a used one for less but if not that's what I'm going with.......I want to look and see what the price diffrence is between the old model and the new ones tho.....but everybody says the late models are better.....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> They may have a used one for less but if not that's what I'm going with.......I want to look and see what the price diffrence is between the old model and the new ones tho.....but everybody says the late models are better.....


It's true they are. My Atlas 30:1 is no longer made, but OEM parts will be made til 2025.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> It's true they are. My Atlas 30:1 is no longer made, but OEM parts will be made til 2025.


I believe it but that's crazy....they replaced something with something not as good


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The original pump kicks ass. Have yet to put a packing kit in the airless or air motor. Yes it's airless air assist.

Was the chit in the day and still is the chit the today. The pump I always wanted. Will run 2 guns with 031." and AAA. 

SPEEFLO!!!!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> The original pump kicks ass. Have yet to put a packing kit in the airless or air motor. Yes it's airless air assist.
> 
> Was the chit in the day and still is the chit the today. The pump I always wanted. Will run 2 guns with 031." and AAA.
> 
> SPEEFLO!!!!


I sure have alot of learning to do on these bigger pumps.....i have guys who have used them....but personally ive only sprayed with the smaller residential pumps....gunna be one heck of an experience....


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have a bunch of SpeeFlo's. Love them.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> We have a bunch of SpeeFlo's. Love them.


I'm getting one lol...but hopefully in the future...I have the. Need for "a bunch" of them lol


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I'm getting one lol...but hopefully in the future...I have the. Need for "a bunch" of them lol


Not sure what that means. Just saying that we obviously have faith in them. Get the biggest sprayer that you can afford. You buy a small one, you will wish that you had a bigger one.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> Not sure what that means. Just saying that we obviously have faith in them. Get the biggest sprayer that you can afford. You buy a small one, you will wish that you had a bigger one.


For sure...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

so i got sherwin.... to get me the newer 6900 with two guns... four hoses....and an extra " lower unit" not sure on this but ....says its a $800.00 value

vs.... the older 6900 with one gun and hose..... and saved like $100.00

$4100.00


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> so i got sherwin.... to get me the newer 6900 with two guns... four hoses....and an extra " lower unit" not sure on this but ....says its a $800.00 value
> 
> vs.... the older 6900 with one gun and hose..... and saved like $100.00
> 
> $4100.00


pics?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> pics?


its the brand new 6900 titan speeflow..no pics


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> its the brand new 6900 titan speeflow..no pics


Did you buy it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> ........no pics


:lol:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Did you buy it?


there ordering it tomorrow for me...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> there ordering it tomorrow for me...


I want pics of it when you get it delivered, it is like painter **** to me.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I want pics of it when you get it delivered, it is like painter **** to me.


Ooookaayy...lol....is this lower part there giving me really worth what yhey say ? 

He said its the first the thing to go and it worth like 800 bucks or somd thing


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

For a quick fix on a job sight having the extra lower airless pump ready to go can be priceless.

If your expected or contracted to produce big #'s
and loose that part of the pump it can cost you big on lost time.

Example, you have 5 Ranch style homes that you have to finish the flat walls in on Wed.

Thur. the carpet will be installed in all 5 units. The GC scheduled the NC this way.

Having that vital part can save your A$$.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I want pics of it when you get it delivered, it is like painter **** to me.


Is this when you rub the coolflo on your body?

...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I want pics of it when you get it delivered, it is like painter **** to me.


So far no pics! I smell something and is not hydraulic fluid. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is this when you rub the coolflo on your body?
> 
> ...


Getting creepy in here. 


ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So far no pics! I smell something and is not hydraulic fluid. :jester:


How could a multi county marketer not post pics of his lady next to his new side dish.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Getting creepy in here.
> 
> How could a multi county marketer not post pics of his lady next to his new side dish.


I hear it will come in tomorrow. ...and believe me...the first thing I'm posting to face book....lol...paint talk second......


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

and ............


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> and ............


Get in line bud....... We're 2nd to nothin

....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:clap: I can smell the hydraulic fluid already :thumbup: Where is it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :clap: I can smell the hydraulic fluid already :thumbup: Where is it?


I remember the 1st time I popped my rig cherry. Still get butterflies when I get a new rig

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Long awaited...but here it is......lol..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Richmond I want you to do me a favor.
Go to home depot and buy some of that hydrophobic NeverWet and coat that pump with it.
Its too pretty to get paint all over it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Long awaited...but here it is......lol..




Sweet, when you firing it up?

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sweet, when you firing it up?
> 
> ....


Lol...as soon as I get it all together and figured out....sherwin said"oh its all the same as thr smaller pumps"

Yea....I don't think soo lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats dude, that one sweet pump you got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

RP let me know when your dialed in a ready to go.

I will race you to the 1st 60 gallons, best SPEEFLO wins.

Mines not as shiny but I'm ready to RUN.
NICE RIG!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Lol...as soon as I get it all together and figured out....sherwin said"oh its all the same as thr smaller pumps"
> 
> Yea....I don't think soo lol


There all the same basic setup. I use a 3/8 line for my 1st 25' of line, then drop it to the 1/4. Gives you better pressure control.

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> There all the same basic setup. I use a 3/8 line for my 1st 50' of line, then drop it to the 1/4. Gives you better pressure control.
> 
> ....


Yes....I have two of both......we will see...I have two dry fall jobs coming up so it will be just in time


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

3/8 for your first 25-50' is great. You'll have more consistent pressure at the gun. If you decide to run 2 guns, do the same setup on both sides.

Running the machine is basically the same. On/off, prime valve, pressure control, and an on/off for the hydraulic motor/pump. The electric motor is very quiet, you'll be surprised. You'll hear the hydraulics click on the up an down stroke that's normal.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> 3/8 for your first 25-50' is great. You'll have more consistent pressure at the gun. If you decide to run 2 guns, do the same setup on both sides.
> 
> Running the machine is basically the same. On/off, prime valve, pressure control, and an on/off for the hydraulic motor/pump. The electric motor is very quiet, you'll be surprised. You'll hear the hydraulics click on the up an down stroke that's normal.


Actually I only do 25'. My mistake

....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking pump RP


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

shouldnt be too hard but...i dont think i have enough couplers.. they said i would need two..only gave me one and i think i need four..cuse the 3/8 hoses dont connect straight to the pump...and i dont think i have all the fluids i need for it..well im sure....and ive never used gas either.....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> There all the same basic setup. I use a 3/8 line for my 1st 25' of line, then drop it to the 1/4. Gives you better pressure control.
> 
> ....


I had an old line of my Dads that was set up like that except that it dropped to 1/4 at the whip.... I didn't know why it was like that. It busted at the whip fitting and they didn't have one like that at local SW. So I trashed it.

That's good to know:thumbsup:

I learned a lot from the old Codger (honorary title), but nowhere near all I suspect.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

So sherwin sold me the wrong coupler to combine the hoses
( accroding to the titan rep) Paint came where they join..we had abunch of issues... we didnt have a couple to hooh the gun up to the 3/8 line so it couldnt be cleaned and the hose is ruined....pump definetley has somne paint on it now....sw is going to to have to replace the hose and get me the right couplers...luckily this all happened in my drive way and not a home owners......


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

For want of a nail.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> For want of a nail.


For want of the price of tea and a slice, the old man died...


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> So sherwin sold me the wrong coupler to combine the hoses
> ( accroding to the titan rep) Paint came where they join..we had abunch of issues... we didnt have a couple to hooh the gun up to the 3/8 line so it couldnt be cleaned and the hose is ruined....pump definetley has somne paint on it now....sw is going to to have to replace the hose and get me the right couplers...luckily this all happened in my drive way and not a home owners......


I maybe off base here. After flushing the new sprayer, would you have ran thinner or water in your lines before paint?

I thought that was the common thing to do.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> I maybe off base here. After flushing the new sprayer, would you have ran thinner or water in your lines before paint?
> 
> I thought that was the common thing to do.


No but the rep brought that up....we cleaned the pump right away so that wasn't an issue.....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

My rep just came out and said it was the hose... so there going to replace it and get me the couplers and a shut off valve too....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

A couple of tires also and I might start to forgive them.

We have discussed in LENGTH on PT about how
Titan has effected Speeflo over the years.

RP your living proof of concerns that many Speeflo owners have.

Thank You


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> A couple of tires also and I might start to forgive them.
> 
> We have discussed in LENGTH on PT about how
> Titan has effected Speeflo over the years.
> ...


yea... it tried to post a picture...no luck..but yea..now there is paint on it pretty good now... i had the hoses still wound up hanging over the pump when this all happened too...


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> yea... it tried to post a picture...no luck..but yea..now there is paint on it pretty good now... i had the hoses still wound up hanging over the pump when this all happened too...


For all the effort to clean it up I'd certainly ask the rep to pay for my time..He could throw in an extra gun,tips and packing kit.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Xmark said:


> For all the effort to clean it up I'd certainly ask the rep to pay for my time..He could throw in an extra gun,tips and packing kit.


RP you should show the Rep this thread and let him know that there is many on this forum that have older model Speeflo's without issue,

Have him explain why machines decades older than your have yet to a single problem but these late models do.

Xmark has got me a little riled up. See if he will exchange for a new 1. Its worth
a shot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

robladd said:


> RP you should show the Rep this thread and let him know that there is many on this forum that have older model Speeflo's without issue,
> 
> Have him explain why machines decades older than your have yet to a single problem but these late models do.
> 
> ...


Trust me Sherwin Williams already knows of this thread, they are always watching. True story.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Trust me Sherwin Williams already knows of this thread, they are always watching. True story.
> 
> ....


  Tap, tap, does this thing work? Testing 123, can you hear me? :yes:

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> RP you should show the Rep this thread and let him know that there is many on this forum that have older model Speeflo's without issue,
> 
> Have him explain why machines decades older than your have yet to a single problem but these late models do.
> 
> ...


My rep isn't very good....he likes his numbers....I almost wish I woulda listened to everyone and bought the older spee flow....but sherwin threw in a bunch of other stuff for thr price of just the other pump ....I probably could have went back in forth....but I didn't


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> So sherwin sold me the wrong coupler to combine the hoses
> ( accroding to the titan rep) Paint came where they join..we had abunch of issues... we didnt have a couple to hooh the gun up to the 3/8 line so it couldnt be cleaned and the hose is ruined....pump definetley has somne paint on it now....sw is going to to have to replace the hose and get me the right couplers...luckily this all happened in my drive way and not a home owners......


I really don't understand, how is your line ruined? How was it the wrong coupler? The couplers are either 1/4 to 1/4, 1/4 to 3/8, 3/8 to 3/8. How'd this go wrong? Did you try to use a 3/8 coupler to 1/4 inlet?

....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> My rep isn't very good....he likes his numbers....I almost wish I woulda listened to everyone and bought the older spee flow....but sherwin threw in a bunch of other stuff for thr price of just the other pump ....I probably could have went back in forth....but I didn't


Its sounds like a SW store that is a Authorized Titan/Speeflo Distributor that has falling down bumped their head and can't get up that offered you 1 valve for your trouble.

I would take it to a REAL spray center have them clean it, get it running the way it is intended to operate and give your REP that likes his #'s the bill and tell him to chew on that.

Plus all the compensated Demo of materials and accessories to my satisfaction.
Your the Customer, that's the problem with titan/speeflo today they think their
the costumer.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I really don't understand, how is your line ruined? How was it the wrong coupler? The couplers are either 1/4 to 1/4, 1/4 to 3/8, 3/8 to 3/8. How'd this go wrong? Did you try to use a 3/8 coupler to 1/4 inlet?
> 
> ....


and how did you get paint into the line if you couldn't hook up the line in the first place? Amd don"t you have other pumps? clean out the line with another pump. Cannibilize the couplers from other pumps to make that line work.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> and how did you get paint into the line if you couldn't hook up the line in the first place? Amd don"t you have other pumps? clean out the line with another pump. Cannibilize the couplers from other pumps to make that line work.


thats what the titan rep said...that it was the coupler....

Sherwin rep said it was a bad hose.....

all my other pumps are 1/4 hose


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely what I think somebody else said, when you get it hooked up and you think it is correct, cycle water through it. Shoot some water out of it. Paint is messy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> thats what the titan rep said...that it was the coupler....
> 
> Sherwin rep said it was a bad hose.....
> 
> all my other pumps are 1/4 hose


What coupler you talking about? The 3/8 to 1/4 on the rig or the 3/8 to 1/4 line?

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What coupler you talking about? The 3/8 to 1/4 on the rig or the 3/8 to 1/4 line?
> 
> ....


titan said there were two diffrent style couplers and if they gave me the wrong one....that would be the problem....Sherwin said there is only one style of coupler


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> titan said there were two diffrent style couplers and if they gave me the wrong one....that would be the problem....Sherwin said there is only one style of coupler


I wonder what Gane asked is the coupler in question connecting the two lines or is it going directly to the pump. I'd be a bit concerned it didn't cross threaded at the pump. It would be fixable but.......It sounds like you are dealing with sales reps who really don't know the nuts and bolts anyhow. If you somehow cross threaded it deny, deny, deny.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> titan said there were two diffrent style couplers and if they gave me the wrong one....that would be the problem....Sherwin said there is only one style of coupler


I only know of one style of a coupler. So I don't get it, maybe. A picture would help.

....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I only know of one style of a coupler. So I don't get it, maybe. A picture would help.
> 
> ....


Bad hose could mean bad connector. Pic


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> titan said there were two diffrent style couplers and if they gave me the wrong one....that would be the problem....Sherwin said there is only one style of coupler


Male on connectors and guns. Female on both hose ends, NPT. All in line filters(Manifolds) Female threaded for connectors.

Can not believe the Paint Maker knows more about fittings than the Pump Maker.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you can't get what you need, let myself or Mr.fixit know, we can send you the proper fittings.

The hose could be bad, I've never seen it personally, but I did get a bad gun once. It leaked from the swivel fitting, brand new.

And what you need is a 3/8x3/8 male NPT from the pump, then a 3/8x1/4 male NPT to connect the 3/8 line to the 1/4 line. I like to Teflon tape them just a bit, not for leaks, but so they come apart easier and don't stick.

A swivel is nice in there, but not necessary. Also, if you plan to run 2 guns, I would install a 5000psi ball valve at the pump for one line.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

the coupler was fine...its the hose...which is bad...honestly i dont think either of them no what there talking about...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm, get driftweed over there.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Haha, i've been following all along. 

Was the hose coupling bad? Hose kinked? How exactly could a hollow tube be "bad"? Internally collapsed?

Where is the manual?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Ok just to review:

You hooked 2 lines together without hooking the gun to one end. Then you hooked those hose to the machine, loaded it with paint and witnessed the glory of your machine running unrestricted pressurized paint.

Paint shot everywhere, and also leaked at the coupler joining both hoses, correct?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Ok just to review:
> 
> You hooked 2 lines together without hooking the gun to one end. Then you hooked those hose to the machine, loaded it with paint and witnessed the glory of your machine running unrestricted pressurized paint.
> 
> Paint shot everywhere, and also leaked at the coupler joining both hoses, correct?


The gun was connected. ...paint wouldn't go past the coupler it came out of the hose right before it....by the metal piece where they connect right before the coupler....

So we took the 3/8 off and connected the 1/4 directly to the pump and it was fine


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not sure what is going on with you and hooking up lines. It is not that hard to figure out. 
Listen, if you want to sell me the machine at half price, I will take it off your hands. You got a great deal on it. I also would buy a shut off for one line so you don't have to have two lines on all of the time. 
We have had hoses burst in the past, and what a mess that makes. I would have loved to be a bird watching you run that sucker for the first time. Paint everywhere is not a good thing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is turning into quite an adventure.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> I am not sure what is going on with you and hooking up lines. It is not that hard to figure out.
> Listen, if you want to sell me the machine at half price, I will take it off your hands. You got a great deal on it.


That was kind of a dickhead post. I'm surprised the mods let it fly. If I was him, I'd respond to that with a F-U.

You offer to buy his pump for half price that he just bought and is not selling? You sir are a douche.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> The gun was connected. ...paint wouldn't go past the coupler it came out of the hose right before it....by the metal piece where they connect right before the coupler....
> 
> So we took the 3/8 off and connected the 1/4 directly to the pump and it was fine


Oh, ok. Sorry for the confusion man. When you originally described the prob i was like "surely he did not turn it on with open lines".

I have seen couplers fail all the time when we would be plumbing hydraulic lines into moulds for injection molding machines. Your right, at these pressures when those fail it puts on one helluva show.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Blue ones don't have these problems:whistling2:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> I am not sure what is going on with you and hooking up lines. It is not that hard to figure out.
> Listen, if you want to sell me the machine at half price, I will take it off your hands. You got a great deal on it. I also would buy a shut off for one line so you don't have to have two lines on all of the time.
> We have had hoses burst in the past, and what a mess that makes. I would have loved to be a bird watching you run that sucker for the first time. Paint everywhere is not a good thing.


Was on a job when a co worker fired up a new Speeflo Hydra Pro IV. Ran 100' of 3/8" down to 
100" of 1/4".

Had 55 gals boxed and was getting it with a .031" tip. About 7-8 gals in the 3/8" blew at the in line filter. MESS is a understatement. New
Truck, Sprayer, Parking Lot Side walk newly finished ext. roof, windows, doors.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> This is turning into quite an adventure.


I just bothered to read the last two pages of this thread. Sounds like a script from a Keystone Cops movie.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> That was kind of a dickhead post. I'm surprised the mods let it fly. If I was him, I'd respond to that with a F-U.
> 
> You offer to buy his pump for half price that he just bought and is not selling? You sir are a douche.


It was a f-ing joke, dick


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> It was a f-ing joke, dick


Sorry, there's no sarcasm font. It looked like you were being a clownshoe lol. My bad dude


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I too would be FURIOUS if I paid 4 grand for a brand spanking new unit and that happened. 

Only i would walk that thing in their showroom, explain the issue calmy. If they want to preach numbers and be shady, I'd fire that monster up right there in the showroom and demonstrate the issue.

I'd say: "sure it's not a coupler? Let's see..."


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> That was kind of a dickhead post. I'm surprised the mods let it fly. If I was him, I'd respond to that with a F-U.
> 
> You offer to buy his pump for half price that he just bought and is not selling? You sir are a douche.


Pretty typical on here....some just get a pass and some don't....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I too would be FURIOUS if I paid 4 grand for a brand spanking new unit and that happened.
> 
> Only i would walk that thing in their showroom, explain the issue calmy. If they want to preach numbers and be shady, I'd fire that monster up right there in the showroom and demonstrate the issue.
> 
> I'd say: "sure it's not a coupler? Let's see..."


Lol.....that would be awesome...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Ive done similar.

Was at an auto junkyard, pulling cylinder head off a car. Craftsman ratchet broke ($100 digital torque wrench), still greasy as hell i went straight to sears. No problem, right? Craftsman tools guaranteed fotever right? The rep informed me otherwise.

On the way out I touched every article of clothing I could. Karma bitches.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

When you deal through your rep, most will set it up with you and run water through it. Make that part of the deal

....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I would think that falls under "customer service". 

Was talking to my rep about my new toy and he printed out the manual, looked up replacement parts, and drew me a diagram showing me how to tighten the packings on my leaky piston.

You need to go elsewhere after you sort this out. Obviously, your money means nothing to them.


----------

